# baloncelista [ baloncestista ]



## DORAM

Compañeros:

Me gustaría saber si a alguien se le haría difícil entender la palabra "*baloncelista*". Conozco el sinónimo "*basquebolista*", pero, en este artículo en específico, estamos utilizando "baloncesto" para referirnos a este deporte.

Gracias anticipadas...


----------



## Pinairun

DORAM said:


> Compañeros:
> 
> Me gustaría saber si a alguien se le haría difícil entender la palabra "*baloncelista*". Conozco el sinónimo "*basquebolista*", pero, en este artículo en específico, estamos utilizando "baloncesto" para referirnos a este deporte.
> 
> Gracias anticipadas...



Para eso tenemos "baloncestista"

Em el DRAE:


> *baloncestista.*
> 1. adj. Perteneciente o relativo al baloncesto.
> 2. com. Jugador de baloncesto.



Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Y si el *baloncestista* anota puntos, también tenemos "*encestador*":

*encestador**, ra**.*

*1. *adj. Dicho de un jugador de baloncesto: Que encesta. U. t. c. s.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## DORAM

Sí, gracias, estoy (soy) consciente de la existencia de "*baloncetista"*. Lo que pasa es que el término con el cual estoy familiarizada es "*baloncelista*" y quería saber si podía ser entendido, independientemente de que no se usara en España u otros países. Pero... parece ser un puertorriqueñismo de muy limitada difusión. 

Así las cosas, me apropiaré de "baloncetista" (quizá a fuerza de oírlo, me acostumbre a él), si no puedo darle vueltas al asunto con "*jugador de baloncesto*".  

Gracias mil por el tiempo y la información.


----------



## Calambur

*Doram*: fijate que el término es *baloncestista* (de baloncesto). Si vas a apropiarte de él, tratá de escribirlo bien.


----------



## DORAM

Ahí lo tienes, la palabrita no se lleva conmigo. Aquí, sin diccionarios y con prisas, se me hizo difícil verificar, pero si la uso prometo que la escribiré con todas sus letras... no vaya a ser que nos inventemos otro sinónimo más.


----------



## Calambur

Eso.


----------



## Bartocus123

DORAM said:


> Compañeros:
> 
> Me gustaría saber si a alguien se le haría difícil entender la palabra "*baloncelista*". Conozco el sinónimo "*basquebolista*", pero, en este artículo en específico, estamos utilizando "baloncesto" para referirnos a este deporte.
> 
> Gracias anticipadas...


 
A no ser que estés hablando de un baloncestista que, mientras juega, además, toca el cello.

(Just kidding)


----------



## DORAM

"A no ser que estés hablando de un baloncestista que, mientras juega, además, toca el cello".



Je, je, muy bueno, Bartocus.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Yo creo que lo más sencillo es que utilices jugador (si hablas de baloncesto se sobrentiende que es de ese deporte) o jugador de baloncesto.


----------



## Edgar Soberón Torchia

DORAM said:


> Sí, gracias, estoy (soy) consciente de la existencia de "*baloncetista"*. Lo que pasa es que el término con el cual estoy familiarizada es "*baloncelista*" y quería saber si podía ser entendido, independientemente de que no se usara en España u otros países. Pero... parece ser un puertorriqueñismo de muy limitada difusión.
> 
> Así las cosas, me apropiaré de "baloncetista" (quizá a fuerza de oírlo, me acostumbre a él), si no puedo darle vueltas al asunto con "*jugador de baloncesto*".
> 
> Gracias mil por el tiempo y la información.


Doram, no sé si es un puertorriqueñismo, pero en Panamá también decimos baloncelista.


----------



## jilar

Edgar Soberón Torchia said:


> Doram, no sé si es un puertorriqueñismo, pero en Panamá también decimos baloncelista


Pero ¿cómo llamáis al deporte? ¿Baloncelo?
De ahí sí saldría "baloncelista".
Pero de baloncesto quitas la última o y añades ista =baloncestista.


----------



## Rocko!

DORAM said:


> "*basquebolista*"


Eso es con “T”: *basquetbolista*.
Aunque por aquí se pronuncia a veces con “d”: basquedbolista. Pero siempre se debe escribir con T.


----------



## Edgar Soberón Torchia

jilar said:


> Pero ¿cómo llamáis al deporte? ¿Baloncelo?
> De ahí sí saldría "baloncelista".
> Pero de baloncesto quitas la última o y añades ista =baloncestista.


Basket, jajaja. De veras. Realismo mágico.


----------



## La Narda

Baloncestista es otro monumento a las chapuzas fonológicas normativizadas por la rae-amén. 
Cualquier cosa suena mejor -incluso baloncelista-. 

En fin


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

La Narda said:


> Baloncestista es otro monumento a las chapuzas fonológicas normativizadas por la rae-amén.
> Cualquier cosa suena mejor -incluso baloncelista-.
> 
> En fin


Tan "mal" como futbolista, regatista o pertiguista. Lo de "baloncelista" suena a músico que toca algo parecido al violonchelo... Y a mí cualquier otra cosa me suena mejor que eso; cuestión de gustos.

Saludos


----------



## La Narda

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Tan "mal" como futbolista, regatista o pertiguista. Lo de "baloncelista" suena a músico que toca algo parecido al violonchelo... Y a mí cualquier otra cosa me suena mejor que eso; cuestión de gustos.
> 
> Saludos


Baloncelista me suena a América. 
En mi opinión el engendro "baloncestista" resulta más nefasto que otros compuestos desde estructuras simples; ej.: "organista".
Aquel procede de una raíz con doble vocablo: balon/cesto, lo que imprime a sus ramas ese sabor de monumental chapuza... jajaja

Saludos


----------



## Circunflejo

La Narda said:


> el engendro "baloncestista"


¿Podría comentarnos por qué considera que dicho término es un engendro? ¿Podría decirnos qué término, según usted, no lo sería?


----------



## yatecuento

Creo que debemos respetar las palabras que se usan en cada sitio.
Si en ciertos lugares dicen "baloncelista" hay que respetarlo, si en otros dicen "baloncestista", también.
A mí, como al resto de Españoles parece que nos suena cacofónico, de la misma manera que otros términos que se usan en España pueden sonarles cacofónicos a "los del otro lado del charcho" o incluso puede pasar entre diferentes zonas de un mismo país.
Intentemos respetarnos entre nosotros.
En cuanto a la pregunta, si entendería "baloncelista", pues supongo que al final caería, pero de primeras no sabría de qué me están hablando, salvo que me estuvieran hablando con mucho contexto.


----------



## La Narda

yatecuento said:


> Creo que debemos respetar las palabras que se usan en cada sitio.
> Si en ciertos lugares dicen "baloncelista" hay que respetarlo, si en otros dicen "baloncestista", también.
> A mí, como al resto de Españoles parece que nos suena cacofónico, de la misma manera que otros términos que se usan en España pueden sonarles cacofónicos a "los del otro lado del charcho" o incluso puede pasar entre diferentes zonas de un mismo país.
> Intentemos respetarnos entre nosotros.
> En cuanto a la pregunta, si entendería "baloncelista", pues supongo que al final caería, pero de primeras no sabría de qué me están hablando, salvo que me estuvieran hablando con mucho contexto.


Sabías palabras "_yatecuento_". Sin ir más lejos, nosotr*o/a*s hemos adoptado _futbolista _por contra balonpiedista.
En fin

*El símbolo "@" no es una letra válida del alfabeto hispano. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## juanjorel

Coincido: la palabra “baloncestista” me suena horrible. Es como esa palabra que inventaron, “efectiviwonder”, yo entiendo que puedan inventar una palabra jocosa, pero lo natural sería llevarla a “efectiwonder”. En el caso de baloncestista lo mismo, lo natural sería suprimir la s y llevarla a “baloncetista”, por una cuestión de eufonía, de buen gusto, de economía sintáctica, de lo que quieras, pero suena muy muy mal. Baloncelista tampoco la conocía, pero no me suena tan tan mal. Yo utilizo basquetbolista o directamente jugador. Pero bueno, eso depende también del público al que te dirijas, en España sonará bien baloncestista, en Puerto Rico baloncelista, en Argentina basquetbolista, etc.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

juanjorel said:


> "baloncetista”, por una cuestión de eufonía


Me resulta gracioso (pero bien, ¿eh?, de buen rollo) que hables de eufonía y luego digas que lo que usan por allí es... basquetbolista. Como bien decían más arriba, mejor no juzgar y aceptar e, incluso, apreciar y disfrutar las diferentes variedades de nuestra lengua común.

Un saludo


----------



## yatecuento

Lo del "buen gusto", creo que sobra. Intentemos respetarnos, Don juanjorel; por ejemplo, no nos recuerde lo de "efectiviguonder", que nos ruborizamos (gracias a Dios ya nadie la usa).

La eufonía es en realidad algo bastante subjetivo. Ya ve que otro hispanohablante de Argentina, como creo que es Calambur, usó "balonce*s*tista" con total naturalidad.


Calambur said:


> *Doram*: fijate que el término es *baloncestista* (de baloncesto). Si vas a apropiarte de él, tratá de escribirlo bien.


Como dirían nuestros hermanos mejicanos estamos "poniéndonos bravos" por una palabra que en España se usa más bien poco. Ya se dijo en una de las primeras respuestas: tendemos a usar antes que ningún otro término "jugador de baloncesto", así que "baloncestista" puede llegar a parecernos solo un poco menos cacofónico que "baloncelista"  o "basquebolista" . Y es que, ¿desde cuándo el español se ha caracterizado por la economía sintáctica?


----------



## jilar

yatecuento said:


> Creo que debemos respetar las palabras que se usan en cada sitio.
> Si en ciertos lugares dicen "baloncelista" hay que respetarlo, si en otros dicen "baloncestista", también.


Pues yo creo que es evidente que el tema venía siendo bien respetuoso con cualquier palabra hasta que alguien empezó a tildar a una de ellas de chapuza y luego de engendro.

Si vemos las intervenciones, la duda inicial parece que quedó resuelta en el 2009.
Edgar lo rescató para añadir que en su región también usan la palabra baloncelista.
Mi intervención es para hacer ver que toda palabra sigue reglas para su creación y que el término así dicho apunta a un supuesto deporte llamado "baloncelo" (podría existir, pero habría que usar un balón y un celo, o eso sugiere la palabra)
La intervención de Rocko sigue siendo respetuosa.
El punto de inflexión lo genera La Narda.

Las cosas como son.

¿Que esa combinación -cestista puede resultar un tanto difícil o como lo quieras ver? Pues vale.
¿Que uno esté ya acostumbrado a decir "baloncelista" y le sorprenda "baloncestista", o al revés? Vale también.

Pero lo que no podemos negar es que las palabras se forman siguiendo unas reglas (ninguna institución impone las palabras a los hablantes) y en este caso el sufijo -ista es el que de forma natural se usa para, a partir de una actividad, de un instrumento, etc..., referir a quien la ejecuta.
Barista, de bar; pianista, de piano; taxista, de taxi...
Incluso con raíz de doble vocablo: paracaidista

En fin, si queremos quejarnos de alguna palabra, quejémonos de esternocleidomastoideo. Y digamos que los médicos nos quieren complicar la vida con tal engendro.


----------



## Penyafort

Se puede debatir si la palabra baloncesto fue en su día un engendro o no. Pero una vez aceptada y común en algunos países, baloncestista es la derivación más lógica y certera, le suene a uno como le suene. De la misma manera que lo sería _balompedista _si el término balompié hubiera calado tanto como el de baloncesto.


----------



## yatecuento

jilar said:


> Pues yo creo que es evidente que el tema venía siendo bien respetuoso con cualquier palabra hasta que alguien empezó a tildar a una de ellas de chapuza y luego de engendro.
> 
> Si vemos las intervenciones, la duda inicial parece que quedó resuelta en el 2009.
> Edgar lo rescató para añadir que en su región también usan la palabra baloncelista.
> Mi intervención es para hacer ver que toda palabra sigue reglas para su creación y que el término así dicho apunta a un supuesto deporte llamado "baloncelo" (podría existir, pero habría que usar un balón y un celo, o eso sugiere la palabra)
> La intervención de Rocko sigue siendo respetuosa.
> El punto de inflexión lo genera La Narda.
> 
> Las cosas como son.
> 
> ¿Que esa combinación -cestista puede resultar un tanto difícil o como lo quieras ver? Pues vale.
> ¿Que uno esté ya acostumbrado a decir "baloncelista" y le sorprenda "baloncestista", o al revés? Vale también.
> 
> Pero lo que no podemos negar es que las palabras se forman siguiendo unas reglas (ninguna institución impone las palabras a los hablantes) y en este caso el sufijo -ista es el que de forma natural se usa para, a partir de una actividad, de un instrumento, etc..., referir a quien la ejecuta.
> Barista, de bar; pianista, de piano; taxista, de taxi...
> Incluso con raíz de doble vocablo: paracaidista
> 
> En fin, si queremos quejarnos de alguna palabra, quejémonos de esternocleidomastoideo. Y digamos que los médicos nos quieren complicar la vida con tal engendro.





Penyafort said:


> Se puede debatir si la palabra baloncesto fue en su día un engendro o no. Pero una vez aceptada y común en algunos países, baloncestista es la derivación más lógica y certera, le suene a uno como le suene. De la misma manera que lo sería _balompedista _si el término balompié hubiera calado tanto como el de baloncesto.


Y dale vueltas al molino.
Ahora mismo no se me ocurre ninguna, si me vienen ya lo pondré, pero es seguro que hay palabras que se usan en España que inicialmente se construyeron de una manera "regular" y posteriormente se modificaron/corrompieron y nadie va haciéndose camisetas ni manifestándose por la calle por tamaña traición. Bueno sí se me ocurre. petra/piedra, ponte/puente,  (en algunas zonas de Asturias es puonte), vétula/vieja .. y así hasta el infinito y más allá.
El nombre del pueblo donde nació mi madre era en la Edad Media "Tedra" y ahora es "Tiedra" y no hay testimonios de suicidios masivos por tal modificación.


----------



## Penyafort

yatecuento said:


> Y dale vueltas al molino.
> Ahora mismo no se me ocurre ninguna, si me vienen ya lo pondré, pero es seguro que hay palabras que se usan en España que inicialmente se construyeron de una manera "regular" y posteriormente se modificaron/corrompieron y nadie va haciéndose camisetas ni manifestándose por la calle por tamaña traición. Bueno sí se me ocurre. petra/piedra, ponte/puente,  (en algunas zonas de Asturias es puonte), vétula/vieja .. y así hasta el infinito y más allá.
> El nombre del pueblo donde nació mi madre era en la Edad Media "Tedra" y ahora es "Tiedra" y no hay testimonios de suicidios masivos por tal modificación.


Nada que ver. Una cosa es la evolución patrimonial de la palabra latina que da lugar al idioma y otra el proceso de derivación dentro la propia lengua. Piedra es piedra porque si dijéramos petra no hablaríamos castellano, sino latín.


----------



## Mister Draken

La Narda said:


> Baloncelista me suena a América.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Me imagino que no te refieres a Estados Unidos. Pues en gran parte de Latinoamérica se usa basquetbolista. Así que "baloncelista" no. Busca por otra parte.



basquetbolista. I.1.m-f. _Gu_, _Ho_, _ES_, _Ni_, _CR_, _Pa_, _Cu_, _RD_, _Co_, _Ve_, _Ec_, _Pe_, _Ch_, _Py_, _Ar_, _Ur._ Jugador de básquetbol. ◆ basquetbolero.


----------



## jilar

Tal cual, Penyafort.
El gallego mantiene esa E de petra, como pedra.
Festa (fiesta), terra (tierra), ...

Yatecuento, estás mezclando evolución con corrupción lingüística.
Te puedo poner un caso de corrupción, pero con un razonamiento totalmente lógico, es decir, que es un cambio voluntario que se hace partiendo de las tendencias o cambios naturales entre dos idiomas.
La combinación IT del gallego pasa a ser CH en castellano en casos como: peito, pecho; teito, techo; leite, leche; dereita, derecha...
La pauta es clara, ¿no?

Ahora pregúntate si tú te has criado hablando gallego como lengua materna, llega Franco y todos a usar el castellano, cómo dirías "aceite" si para ti eso es tan gallego como cualquier palabra gallega.
Exacto, la pauta anterior genera un término como "aceche". Algunos del pueblo que llegaban a la ciudad, intentando hablar todo lo posible ese castellano impuesto, pedían "aceche" por desconocer que en castellano era igualmente aceite.

Aquí lo que te tienes que preguntar es cuál o cuáles son las razones que llevan a crear "baloncelista". Pero, en fin, son cosas que ya se salen un poco del tema y más bien para los estudiosos de estos asuntos.

Mi intervención anterior iba en la línea del respeto que mencionabas justo antes. Sin más.


----------



## Mister Draken

Al mezclar evolución con corrupción lingüística se mantiene una postura purista. Y los verdaderos puristas deberían pensar y defender el origen de la lengua: ese momento en que se dejó de hablar latín para comenzar a hablar castellano. Ese sería el castellano puro, primigenio, incontaminado. Pero desde ese primer momento la lengua, como el agua, comienza a fluir en la boca de los hablantes e incluso sin "injerencias foráneas" (prefiero hablar de préstamos) –ya sabemos el otro siempre es el malo, salvo para Rimbaud que el otro soy yo– empieza a transformarse, corromperse, convertirse en chapuza y engendro. ¿Eso están diciendo los puristas? ¿Que hablemos como ese primer castellano? ¿Se puede ser tan conservador? La lengua la hacen los hablantes.


----------



## yatecuento

Lo que quiero decir es que no siempre las reglas se cumplen, por diversas razones, como por ejemplo que sean calcos lingüísticos. Y para cada norma hay una excepción.
Y en el fondo las evoluciones pueden ser corrupciones, ya la RAE nos avisa que no es necesariamente peyorativo.

corromper.
1. tr. Alterar y trastrocar la forma de algo.

Yo soy el primero que cree que es importante hacer un esfuerzo para tener términos compartidos (y con compartidos quiero decir iguales) para facilitar la comunicación, pero al final cuando se habla de regularizaciones, pautas, que como he dicho antes  no siempre se siguen, solo se genera frustación en quienes ven que sus modelos no se cumplen. Acabarán imponiéndose términos desde América y desde España, en más medida desde América simplemente porque es mayor la población.

Estamos en la era de la comunicación planetaria, seguramente las diferencias entre los diferentes dialectos del español vaya reduciéndose, seguramente con la excepción de los del Cono Sur. Dejemos que la naturaleza siga su curso y hagamos un esfuerzo de resitencia al cambio con moderación.
Y nos nos engañemos, estamos hablando latín; latín corrupto, vulgar, como queráis.


----------



## Mister Draken

yatecuento said:


> Estamos en la era de la comunicación planetaria, seguramente las diferencias entre los diferentes dialectos del español vaya reduciéndose, seguramente con la excepción de los del Cono Sur.



Muy interesante. Me imagino que tendrás argumentos y fuentes que sustenten esta afirmación. Estoy ansioso por leerlos.


----------



## Penyafort

jilar said:


> Tal cual, Penyafort.
> El gallego mantiene esa E de petra, como pedra.
> Festa (fiesta), terra (tierra), ...


Catalán y sardo también mantienen en _e_ la e latina. Aunque en gallego-portugués y sardo _pedra _y _festa _son con e abierta y en catalán con cerrada.



jilar said:


> Exacto, la pauta anterior genera un término como "aceche". Algunos del pueblo que llegaban a la ciudad, intentando hablar todo lo posible ese castellano impuesto, pedían "aceche" por desconocer que en castellano era igualmente aceite.


Muy bueno, no conocía ese "aceche". El pueblo ve con facilidad las evoluciones correspondientes. Lo que les falló aquí es desconocer que aceite no procede del latín. Me ha recordado a los aragoneses castellanizando _xada _y _chugo _en "jada" y "jugo" (en vez de azada y yugo).



Mister Draken said:


> ¿Eso están diciendo los puristas? ¿Que hablemos como ese primer castellano?


No creo que aquí nadie haya dicho eso. Ni tampoco que ningún purista pretenda recobrar rasgos medievales del castellano que, empezando por su fonética, ya no existen.



yatecuento said:


> Yo soy el primero que cree que es importante hacer un esfuerzo para tener términos compartidos (y con compartidos quiero decir iguales) para facilitar la comunicación, pero al final cuando se habla de regularizaciones, pautas, que como he dicho antes  no siempre se siguen, solo se genera frustación en quienes ven que sus modelos no se cumplen.


No creo que aquí nadie haya hablado tampoco de imponer ninguna versión, ni la de allende ni la de aquende el océano. Básquetbol o basquetbol están tan aceptados como baloncesto y su derivación lógica, basquetbolista, también viene recogida en el DRAE.



yatecuento said:


> Y nos nos engañemos, estamos hablando latín; latín corrupto, vulgar, como queráis.


Claro. Un latín falto de declinaciones, con fonología, sintaxis y léxico de muchos otros orígenes. Vamos, para echar unas birrillas con Cicerón en algún antrus romanus.


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica, se juega “básquet” y los jugadores son “basquetbolistas”.


Penyafort said:


> Claro. Un latín falto de declinaciones, con fonología, sintaxis y léxico de muchos otros orígenes. Vamos, para echar unas birrillas con Cicerón en algún antrus romanus.


A ver quién se anima a explicarle este titular que acabo de leer en La Nación (Costa Rica): “Hombre denuncia ‘desvío’  de hígado asignado a su hermano para transplante”. 😅


----------



## La Narda

_Balonmanista_ es otra muestra de la _quasi_ nula utilidad de un concepto por muy aceptado esté en el _drae_ y en mi opinión, el defecto principal del desusado vocablo (espero que el calificativo perfectamente normativizado, no se considere "irrespetuoso") es su intrincada figura fonética pues comparte alguno de los múltiples defectos estructurales también presentes en el término: _baloncestista e_n concreto, su dicotómica composición. 
Tal vez la principal rareza que adorna el título balon_manista, _estribe en haberle endosado el sufijo _ista _a la por antonomasia: pura mano, creándole un prejuiciosa tendencia que no esté dispuesta a sostener...tal vez, dije.
Lo cierto es que aun sin la triple encadenación consecutiva de morfemas derivativos: /ces/+/tis/+/ta/ por demás con doble redundancia (triple en la forma plural /tas/)  en punto y modo  articulativo: _dental_, _oclusivo_ a lo que debemos añadir otra, tercera y cuarta respectivamente en las regiones de seseo con /c/.
Aún así digo, _balón manista_ supera en desuso a _baloncestista_.


----------



## Circunflejo

La Narda said:


> _Balonmanista_ es otra muestra de la _quasi_ nula utilidad de un concepto por muy aceptado esté en el drae, y en mi opinión, el defecto principal del desusado vocablo (espero que el calificativo perfectamente normativizado, no se considere "irrespetuoso")


Me va a permitir que niegue la mayor. Balonmanista no es un vocablo desusado. El hecho de que se use menos que baloncestista se debe, simplemente, a que el baloncesto es un deporte más popular que el balonmano.


La Narda said:


> Lo cierto es que aun sin la triple encadenación consecutiva de morfemas derivativos: /ces/+/tis/+/ta/


No conozco gramática alguna que sostenga la división morfológica que ha realizado por lo que agradecería que me presentase una que sí lo haga.


----------



## Penyafort

La Narda said:


> Lo cierto es que aun sin la triple encadenación consecutiva de morfemas derivativos: /ces/+/tis/+/ta/


El único morfema derivativo ahí es -ista. No sé si le agradará mucho el baloncesto pero no acertó con ese triple.


----------



## La Narda

Circunflejo said:


> Me va a permitir que niegue la mayor. Balonmanista no es un vocablo desusado. El hecho de que se use menos que baloncestista se debe, simplemente, a que el baloncesto es un deporte más popular que el balonmano.
> 
> No conozco gramática alguna que sostenga la división morfológica que ha realizado por lo que agradecería que me presentase una que sí lo haga.


Siempre permito opiniones discrepantes, viniendo en los estrictos términos formales. 
En cuanto al segundo inciso, la segmentación corresponde a morfemas fonéticos de distinta tipología que los gramaticales.
Espero con ello, haber aclarado su duda. 
Saludos


----------



## La Narda

Penyafort said:


> El único morfema derivativo ahí es -ista. No sé si le agradará mucho el baloncesto pero no acertó con ese triple.


Es una opinión _off topic_ que prefiero no discutir para no repetir consecuencias imprevistas. 
En fin


----------



## Circunflejo

La Narda said:


> En cuanto al segundo inciso, la segmentación corresponde a morfemas fonéticos de distinta tipología que los gramaticales.


¿No eran morfemas derivativos? 


La Narda said:


> morfemas derivativos: /ces/+/tis/+/ta/


----------



## Mister Draken

Penyafort said:


> El único morfema derivativo ahí es -ista. No sé si le agradará mucho el baloncesto pero no acertó con ese triple.


Ni siquiera el doble.


----------



## La Narda

Circunflejo said:


> ¿No eran morfemas derivativos?


Sílabas... y doy por concluido el debate sobre aspectos accesorios, sin ningún interés para con el fondo del tema propuesto. 

En fin


----------



## Mister Draken

El fondo del asunto es que se dice en distintos lugares: basquetbolista, baloncelista y hasta baloncestista. Sin olvidarnos de balonmanista (pero es otro deporte, claro).

Hacer juicios de valor sobre su uso correcto o incorrecto no consigue que ninguno de ellos se deje de usar.


----------



## La Narda

Mister Draken said:


> El fondo del asunto es que se dice en distintos lugares: basquetbolista, baloncelista y hasta baloncestista. Sin olvidarnos de balonmanista (pero es otro deporte, claro).
> 
> Hacer juicios de valor sobre su uso correcto o incorrecto no consigue que ninguno de ellos se deje de usar.


Coincido en el primer párrafo.
En cuanto al segundo, la expresión "juicios de valor" es críticamente  interpretable y acometer dicha tarea, nos conduciría hacia un debate que está fuera de contexto.

En fin

_pd_: Espero que seáis comprensivos con mi escasa pericia en el manejo de la URL. He tenido que eliminar varias entradas por error en su manejo. Con el tiempo iré afinando los instrumentos o al menos, es mi deseo.


----------



## yatecuento

Creo que hay alguien que no se ha dado cuenta que baloncestista viene de balón+cesto. El "cesto", o más correctamente "cesta" es una manera de llamar a la canasta. Al dar nombre al deporte lo tradujimos directamente: "basketball" = "cestobalón", simplemente cambiamos el orden de las palabras.
Por lo tanto no son morfemas derivados: /ces/+/t/ = cesto. Y por eso a los españoles, al menos, nos extraña tanto "baloncelista" ya que desaparece la palabra "cesto" y se sustituye por "celo" (por eso y por acostumbrarnos a usarlo).
Independientemente de que, como dije antes, hay que respetar los usos de cada zona.


----------



## franzjekill

nota de moderador:

Lamentablemente este interesante hilo permanecerá cerrado. Ha habido comentarios que son ajenos al espíritu del foro, de promover un intercambio en un ambiente positivo, de respeto y de discrepancia cordial. Esos comentarios han generado muchas respuestas, por lo que no es posible ya encauzar el tema dentro de los canales que no debió abandonar. Como el tema contiene aportes que se estiman útiles, el equipo de moderadores ha decidido no eliminarlo, pero sí dejarlo cerrado.
Gracias a todos por sus aportes.


----------

